# WegnehmSpiel, bitte Testen.



## H2SO4 (19. Dez 2004)

So, mein erstes Spiel ist nun endlich fertig geworden. Sagt mir doch mal was ihr davon haltet, aber wie gesagt es ist mein erstes Spiel, also nicht so hart mit der Kritik  

http://www.peschka.de/timo/WegnehmSpiel_mDarstellung_oSource.jar


----------



## Manfred (19. Dez 2004)

Also ich finds wirklich recht gut gestaltet!

Was mir persönlich fehlt:
- Maussteuerung
- Computergegner!

Aber sonst gut!


----------



## H2SO4 (19. Dez 2004)

Maussteuerung, also, dass man mit der Maus die Hölzewr wegnehmen kann?

Hast du ein Vorschlag wie man bei einem Computergegner vorgehen kann? Denn in diesem Spiel gibt es ja auch ein System wie man immer gewinnt (Hast du bestimmt auch schon rausgekriegt  )


----------



## Manfred (19. Dez 2004)

Ja mit der Maus. Entweder so quasi drag and drop. Es würde aber auch genügen, dass man mit der Maus die Anzahl der Hölzer auswählt und dann ok klickt.

Wegen dem CPU-Gegner hmm ja hab schonmal hier im Forum gelesen, dass es da eine Vorgangsweise gibt, dass man immer gewinnt, das wäre natürlich nicht sonderlich gut! Aber du könnstest z.B. mittels Zufallsfunktion festlegen ob er diese Berechnung anwendet oder nicht und sonst einfach per Zufall die Anzahl wählt!
Bzw. verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen einbauen


----------



## H2SO4 (19. Dez 2004)

Das ist ne gute Idee. Werd ich mich mal als nächstes dran setzen.


----------



## amlug (19. Dez 2004)

nicht schlecht
macht echt spass


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Dez 2004)

nicht schlecht  

hier ist der lösungsweg
der gegner muss immer
x*(min+max)+min
haben

also bei dir
x*(1+3)+1


----------



## Guest (2. Jan 2005)

nett, aber bei der Eingabe der Einsätze macht der Abrechen-Button keinen Sinn.

Mfg Hilefoks


----------



## raven (2. Jan 2005)

sorry ich kenn das spiel nicht. Hab auch gegen mich selber verloren. Kapier die Spielregeln nicht. Gestaltung kanz gut.


----------



## EagleEye (2. Jan 2005)

für das spiel kann man relativ einfach ne ki bauen gabs bei uns im studium als aufgabe (bzw hab ich bald wieder)
die lösung gibs mal nicht weil einige der leute die da studieren auch hier untwegs sind 
aber hier haste die anleitung wies geht


----------



## raven (2. Jan 2005)

ja irgendwie habe ich es jetzt kapiert. Wer das letzte Streichholz nimmt hat gewonnen, aber im Spiel ist es genau umgetrehd


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2005)

X_Master hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja irgendwie habe ich es jetzt kapiert. Wer das letzte Streichholz nimmt hat gewonnen, aber im Spiel ist es genau umgetrehd



Genau so soll es ja auch sein. Wer letzte nimmt verliert.


----------

